# whats up everybody...noob here..



## rjsunthar (Oct 5, 2005)

I will be picking up my new road bike tomorrow (Giant TCR Limited) and I am anxious to get out on the road this weekend (probably Sunday). Road biking is new to me as I am a mtbr looking to do some rides when I can't get to the mountains. 

With that said, I would like to know some good distance rides I can take as a beginner. I live in Anaheim and I think one of the obvious ones would be PCH (starting in Huntington Beach and going south). Are there groups that ride along PCH? I would hate to ride by myself (odd how its the other way in mtb) so I'd love to meet up with some people if they don't mind a noob tagging along (i'm 22y/o and fairly fit, so I don't think i'd be too slow). I can meet wherever the group meets. Also, what are some other good rides to do? I'd like to ride down in South County as I find it more biker friendly. Let me know....

Thanks,
-joe


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

i rarely plan to ride with people, but i almost always pick someone up along the way that is going in my direction at my speed. just say hello, and start a conversation.

yeah, south from HB on PCH is a good ride. it's really nice once you get past corona del mar. if you want distance, ride up PCH to seal beach and then head inland on the san gabriel river trail. it goes to the mountains, and beyond. you can ride non-stop for a loooooong time.

if you really, really must ride with a group, check out Velo Allegro....i think their site is "veloallegro.org"....they're good people. i ride with them sometimes.



....oh, and can you please explain to me why mountain bikers want to ride alone? it seems to me that roadies would be better off riding alone because if you crash/have a mechanical and are unable to ride, at least there are people around on the street to help. if you crash/have a mechanical while riding a remote fire road and cannot ride/walk, you're totally vulnerable to anything, and also it's unlikely that anybody will be by to help you. (just a curious roadie. thanks!)

see ya on the road. ciao.


----------



## rjsunthar (Oct 5, 2005)

From my POV, I enjoy mtb'ing by myself as it gives me more time to try new jumps, do new climbs, etc. Sure it's fun to go with groups, but you can't expect everyone in your group to do the jumps you want to try and ride the more intense routes if you choose - everyone's got their limits. And for mountain bikers, it's almost insane do bike ill-prepared (i.e. bring cell phone, tubes, pump, etc.). Plus most of the time carrying a backpack mtb'ing doesn't hinder your performance as much as it would road biking. I take your words about emergencies and the ability to be helped seriously, but if people just prepare and know what to do in emergencies...then biking just becomes much more fun.

Anyways, I ended up riding down PCH over the past weekend. I did a pretty short ride as I started kind of late. My Giant TCR is awesome, but I can't really comment much, as I don't know much about road bikes. But I can say this, for a carbon fiber body, this thing is stiff and rides great. I saw a couple groups riding, but they looked pretty intense (matching uniforms etc.) Hopefully I can get out there again this weekend. Cheers!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

im 21 and i ride with velo allegro and alternate betweent he usc cycling. i might drop by velo allegro this weekend so that might be a swell place go. i might even see you there. rides arent that bad and plus you get to learn from a friend of mine the basics of riding in a group.

just go to the long beach area by 7:30


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I'm in Anaheim as well, and generally on the weekends I dig taking the Santa Ana riverbed trail out to the beach and then cruising around down there. The other weekend my buddy and I rode out to the Wedge, had some Mexican food, then came back. Good times. Anyway, I'm pretty new to this, and just in case you didn't already know: be sure to throw some sun screen on your arms and face. I didn't do this and I've got the farmers tan to end all farmers tans. 

And if you're looking for a longer ride, the riverbed trail actually starts out in Corona (91 fwy E., exit Green River, hang a left, go over the freeway. Go through the first stop sign, and you'll hit another. Pass that and you'll see a bunch of guys on bikes, or cars with bike racks.) and you can take that out to the beach as well. I like this trail because there is no car traffic, and for the most part it's straight and flat, which is good for a fatty like me looking to get into better shape  



joe


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*zebra?*

joe, i am the undisputed champion of farmer-tans. don't even attempt to equal my status, as you will only humiliate yourself.


----------



## Cdubb (Mar 27, 2005)

omniviper said:


> im 21 and i ride with velo allegro and alternate betweent he usc cycling. i might drop by velo allegro this weekend so that might be a swell place go. i might even see you there. rides arent that bad and plus you get to learn from a friend of mine the basics of riding in a group.
> 
> just go to the long beach area by 7:30


I never realized that you're a local boy..Hmm, I see those Velo Allegro guys down PCH every Saturday..Do you race locally? Over the past year, I've only met 1 rider from RBR. Can you believe that? Anyhows, do you ride at Hughes Park in Carson on Thursday nights?


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

soulsurfer104 said:


> joe, i am the undisputed champion of farmer-tans. don't even attempt to equal my status, as you will only humiliate yourself.



I think that mine looks so terrible because of the fact that I'm so pale. Not to mention the big diamond of black chest hair I've got to make me look even more pale. You may be the king, but I'm definately a lord or barron or something.  



joe


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

Cdubb said:


> I never realized that you're a local boy..Hmm, I see those Velo Allegro guys down PCH every Saturday..Do you race locally? Over the past year, I've only met 1 rider from RBR. Can you believe that? Anyhows, do you ride at Hughes Park in Carson on Thursday nights?



hahah, does it make a difference if i am? I basically got into cycling only in June so i havent been racing yet. Im preparing for the season next yer though. Nope, i don't ride there. It's ewither the hammer zone or the sanata monica trail to palos verdes with the usc cycling team.


----------



## Cdubb (Mar 27, 2005)

omniviper said:


> hahah, does it make a difference if i am? I basically got into cycling only in June so i havent been racing yet. Im preparing for the season next yer though. Nope, i don't ride there. It's ewither the hammer zone or the sanata monica trail to palos verdes with the usc cycling team.


Right on..you should check out the Donut Ride through PV every Saturday morning. Large group with lots of great people. Good luck with next year!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

You might be the "king" of farmer tans, but I'm the undisputed ruler of farmer _burns_--no year would be complete without at least one blistered, lobster-red pair of arms that degenerate into a peeling, itching horror show.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

Cdubb said:


> Right on..you should check out the Donut Ride through PV every Saturday morning. Large group with lots of great people. Good luck with next year!



with which group? maybe we should meet up and blaze a trail. lol


----------



## Cdubb (Mar 27, 2005)

omniviper said:


> with which group? maybe we should meet up and blaze a trail. lol



Sure buddy ..


----------

